
Show HN: Stituency – Conditional Campaign Contributions Tied to Votes on Bills - taylaf
https://stituency.org
======
taylaf
The basic idea is that you pick a bill and a representative and state how
you'd like them to vote. If they vote the way you want them to, they get the
money as a campaign contribution. If they don't, it goes to their next
opponent.

Here's the bill to save net neutrality:
[https://stituency.org/bills/hr4585-115](https://stituency.org/bills/hr4585-115)
And here's the current tax bill:
[https://stituency.org/bills/hr1-115](https://stituency.org/bills/hr1-115)

The site is live and contributions will be delivered.

I'd love feedback on the experience. Particularly, I have a theory that
choosing a representative can be overwhelming and I'd like to brainstorm ideas
on how to fix that.

I'll be sticking around to answer any questions.

